# Salmon Oil



## 3Musketeers

This has probably been asked before, but what's the difference between human-grade Salmon Oil and the pet stuff?
Is it that they add vit. E to the pet ones?

So far I've been giving my pups (and myself, lol) this stuff: Nutritional Information | Wild Alaska Salmon Oil

You can ignore their advertising, point is, I get it at Costco for like $15 and it lasts me around 6 months. Plus they like to munch on the caps and burst them. I realize they add vit. E too, that may come from soy =/, but so far they seem to be fine with it.

Also, in terms of dosages, I give them one every 2-3 days or so, but out of the total 1000mg of Oil in there only 300mg of it is pure Omega 3s. Does that mean that I should up their dose a bit? They weigh 8-13 lbs.

Also, what's the point of the bottled stuff? I thought that Omega 3s were sensitive to oxygen exposure or something of that sort, would it spoil quicker?

Opinions?


----------



## sassymaxmom

I gave the dogs the capsules from Costco too, seemed cheaper to me. Didn't like the soy but it is a tiny amount and the dogs never ate soy so I don't think they were sensitive to it anyway. It is 300 mg EPA/DHA per 30 pounds of dog so you are good giving it every few days. Check how many caps are a dose though, might be more than one to get that 300 mg omega 3. Bottled stuff is easier to dose dogs but will go bad faster.


----------



## DaneMama

This is the one that we use for our girls:

Life Line Pet Nutrition Inc.

Here's link from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00413PMXC


----------



## Adam76

Is it better to refridgerate, the liquid Salmon oil to last longer or doesn't it matter.


----------



## Kofismom

Adam76 said:


> Is it better to refridgerate, the liquid Salmon oil to last longer or doesn't it matter.


Hi Adam,
I was told by one supplier to refrigerate to keep it from going rancid.
I now order from Iceland Pure, and it says "okay to refrigerate", so I do.


----------



## chowder

If they eat canned Salmon, is there any need to supplement their diet with the salmon oil? Just wondering because my big guys LOVE the canned Salmon and I was thinking that was all the fish oil they needed in their diet.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> If they eat canned Salmon, is there any need to supplement their diet with the salmon oil? Just wondering because my big guys LOVE the canned Salmon and I was thinking that was all the fish oil they needed in their diet.


I am curious about this also - I know my dogs will love canned fish when I can give it to them.

Right now, I give plain fish oil.


----------



## doggiedad

i use cold pressed 100% (organic) salmon oil.
i refrigerate it. the salmon oil is from sock eye salmon.


----------



## malluver1005

This is the fish oil I use for Aspen...

http://www.icelandpure.com/


----------



## 1605

chowder said:


> If they eat canned Salmon, is there any need to supplement their diet with the salmon oil? Just wondering because my big guys LOVE the canned Salmon and I was thinking that was all the fish oil they needed in their diet.


I'm with you on this one. Zio gets canned salmon at least once a week (this is the large tin) so I don't see the need to give him fish oil as well.

JMHO,


----------



## sassymaxmom

I figured out roughly how much omega 3 he needed to add to his diet and how much is in the fish he gets and feed about that amount. Seems to work okay.


----------



## _Trish

I give fish oil daily, and the dosage is 300mg per 10 lbs of body weight. If your dog weighs less than 10 lbs, its still fine to give them the 300mg, because the therapeutic dose is 600mg per 10 lbs of body weight (this is for dogs with allergies, that need more than a maintenance dose). I was giving 300 mg to our Boston when she was only about 5 or 6 lbs, and she had no issues, she's now 15 months old and weighs 12 lbs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

For a therapeutic dose, they need 300 mg combined EPA/DHA (forms of omega 3) per 10 lbs of body weight. We use a human liquid form (Carlson's Finest Fish Oil) that is certified heavy metal free. And we do refrigerate to preserve the integrity of the oil and to avoid rancidity.


----------



## 3Musketeers

Good good, been giving my pups a 1000mg every 3 days, and they weigh 8-13lbs. I just stuck with the costco capsules cause it's just so darned cheap!

So, ok, is the therapeutic dose 600mg/10lbs or 300mg/10lbs?
Would it be a good idea to refrigerate the gel-caps?

I like the way that lifeline one looks, but whats the shelf-life on the liquid type?


----------



## jdatwood

3Musketeers said:


> I like the way that lifeline one looks, but whats the shelf-life on the liquid type?


All 6 of the girls LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! I'm very happy with it

Here's the answer direct from Lifeline with regards to shelf life & refrigeration

_*Q: Do I have to refrigerate your oil?*

A: We utilize natural mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) as a natural preservation system. The mixed tocopherols start to work when the oil is exposed to oxygen and *will provide sufficient protection for up to six months of opening the bottle*. Always store oil in a cool location. Though not required we usually suggest refrigeration as yet another form of protection for any oil product._


----------



## Tobi

What is the shelf like on that stuff Jon? I wouldn't want to pay that much for it and then it go bad because he just isn't enough dog to use 128oz before expiration.


----------



## jdatwood

According to the seller, up to 6 months after opening...

There's also a 66oz bottle available at Amazon :wink:


----------



## Unosmom

I get the one from costco since it comes with a pump(price is also great). 
Costco - Best Pet Health


----------



## schtuffy

Louis is currently finishing up a pump bottle of Grizzly Salmon Oil. Once that runs out, I was thinking of switching to LifeLine or to the Costco capsules, which I take myself. I refrigerate everything...his pump bottle, my capsules...fresher the better! :biggrin:

I feed canned salmon once every week or so, but I still supplement with some salmon oil. My reason behind this is that the can I feed does not contain salmon skin, so most of the beneficial fat has been removed. Louis also gets canned sardines, but not as often.


----------



## kiwismom

I've never thought of supplementing with oil - our dog also gets canned salmon once a week (or 10 days) and usually the skin that my daughter slips her off the kitchen table when we have salmon ourselves. interesting posts here.... I'm undecided whether to supplement or not.


----------



## Steve Mark

I do agree with you friend .You wrote about the correct dosage.All the members should post such a rational ideas.


----------



## Doc

Ole Tater and Lucy day dont ate no canned feish but day will jump rat in da creek and acome out wid a mudpuppy (dems iz cat feish fer uin city slickers) in dair mouf eber oncet in a wile. Duz dat count?


----------



## Kat

I used to use the Sisu salmon oil. I would pop the capsule and pour the oil over the food when I did home cooked


----------



## magicre

Kofismom said:


> Hi Adam,
> I was told by one supplier to refrigerate to keep it from going rancid.
> I now order from Iceland Pure, and it says "okay to refrigerate", so I do.


i believe that iceland pure uses farmed salmon.


----------



## magicre

Kat said:


> I used to use the Sisu salmon oil. I would pop the capsule and pour the oil over the food when I did home cooked


off topic, but what a cute little puggy face


----------



## Kat

Thanks Magicre


----------



## doggiedad

when i feed my dog canned fish it's in water, no salt added.



chowder said:


> If they eat canned Salmon, is there any need to supplement their diet with the salmon oil? Just wondering because my big guys LOVE the canned Salmon and I was thinking that was all the fish oil they needed in their diet.


----------



## cowboys mama

Can anyone recommend a product that does not smell so fishy? I am a vegetarian and had my boys on Salmon Oil (kept it in the fridge) but just couldn't take the smell of it. I know it is good for them and would like to continue giving..........


----------



## Kat

I think pretty much every fish oil on the market has a fishy or slightly fishy smell because the oil oxidizes. There was one that guaranteed to not have a fishy smell, but the company closed down last year, and I never got to try it so I dont know if it was scentless


----------



## DaneMama

cowboys mama said:


> Can anyone recommend a product that does not smell so fishy? I am a vegetarian and had my boys on Salmon Oil (kept it in the fridge) but just couldn't take the smell of it. I know it is good for them and would like to continue giving..........


You could give something like this a try: 

OmegaMint Purified Fish Oil,1500mg Peppermint Flavored Softgels


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We use a human version called Carlson's Finest Fish Oil (liquid) which has a lemon flavor my dogs love. I also take it and have even used it to make a vinagrette! It is high in EPA/DHA, the important omega 3s. We are an anti-inflammatory dose of 300 mg EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight. For our crew that equates to 1 - 1 1/2 tsp daily.

Also important to know that most dogs cannot make the conversion of ALA ( such as found in flax) to EPA/DHA.


----------



## cowboys mama

Thanks for the reccommendation. Love that they are peppermint - I am going to give them a try!!!


----------



## Shelley Watson

Salmon Oil has the scent of fresh fish, which most dogs and cats like right away. If someone is using it for the first time then it's recommended that smaller amounts of Salmon oil should be used over a period of several days. Once the pet is acquainted with this new taste, the amount can be increased gradually. But be sure to follow the directions on the label of the brand of Salmon oil being used and give your dog the proper amount. Salmon oil contains very valuable and highly reactive fatty acids, which the pet will benefit from turning it a healthy and tasty diet for the pet.


----------



## cowboys mama

Thanks Shelley, I know it is really good for them, I know they LOVE it, it is just that smell that gets me. It lingers even after they are done eating but I am getting more accustomed to it!


----------



## JayJayisme

My dogs hate it, and fish. But I finally found a delivery system they find agreeable. Two or three times a week I scramble a couple eggs with a few squirts of salmon oil beat right into the eggs. I fry these up in some tallow (rendered beef or bison fat) and let the eggs cool before feeding them. They can't get enough of this, which is a huge relief because I was having a heard time getting enough Omega-3s into their diet. Eggs to the rescue!


----------

